# Best or good filter / heater for 2.5 gallon aquarium



## kingmed (Jul 10, 2009)

I have one of those 2.5 gallon glass aquariums you get at petco/petsmart, I'm also wanting to eventually get or use a filter in it and a heater. The heater I was thinking about is one of the 7.5 watt heater. I do have some small filters one is the small heater from a ocean free setup that I bought 5-6 years ago and haven't never used, it is similar to a red sea mini filter. Also have a penn plax 170 filter and a 1-3 gallon tetra internal filter, just curious what would be the best for this tank? Also have seen on you tube I believe where someone had bought the penn plax small world filter and had taken off the back and replaced it with crushed bio rings and a sponge and used rubber bands to keep it together so as they could just rinse out the sponge when needed so they wouldn't have to buy another one.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Uh... Are you planning to Cycle? It's because that since it's a Small Tank, it would be VERY hard to Cycle. It's just because of the Parameters, and stuff...
Anyways, I think you should get an Internal Filter. It takes a little bit of Space, and it has a Low Flow. Maybe the i25 Marina Filter would do. It IS possible.
For the Heater, What about the Hydor Mini Heater? It works great!!!
Please tell me what you think.


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

For my 2.5 gallon i use the Elite Submersible Preset Heater Mini 25W. Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00106X8QG/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
I like it a lot because you can adjust how hot it gets so you're more in control. And it's submersible. It's a bit more expensive - $16 on Amazon right now, but it works great. Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

While not easy, you can cycle a 2.5gal. Find the small tank cycling thread for suggestions.


----------

